# Have a look at my baby levis



## Adictv (Aug 25, 2009)

these little guys were born early this year and have WOWed me alot thought i would give you a look


----------



## Lewy (Aug 25, 2009)

They are cute!!! well done mate


----------



## Brettix (Aug 25, 2009)

Very nice mate well done.


----------



## Jesss (Aug 25, 2009)

wow they are adorable, good job


----------



## Mousie (Aug 25, 2009)

WOW for sure. Love those little guys!


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 25, 2009)

Very cute  I have some incubating too


----------



## James..94 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow they are so cute


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice mate , will hopefully have a few in the incubator myself shortly .


----------



## Adictv (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks guys yea cant wait for the next batch


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 27, 2009)

You breed those ones yourself? im after a female for my male..... yours look very similar in colour to my boy.


----------



## Adictv (Aug 31, 2009)

yea i breed them myself they are all away and breeding is on the way


----------



## mrclarke72 (Aug 31, 2009)

they look awsome m8,


----------



## Poggle (Aug 31, 2009)

me want me want


----------



## woosang (Aug 31, 2009)

AW!! Hoe sweet!


----------



## herplove (Aug 31, 2009)

*soooooo cute!*

very cute! i want one!


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 31, 2009)

pics of parents?


----------

